# he will soon get well



## JuDiTh18

Hi, I have a boyfriend in Romania and his friend just told me he is in the hospital and I don't know how to ask their parents "how is he doing there?"  since I don't speak Romanian...

I would like to translate this brief letter:


Hi, I'm really concern about Alex.
I would like to know how is he doing and what the doctor said.
I'm so sorry for the accident.
I know he will soon get well.
Just please tell me how is he doing
I really miss him.


----------



## cosmin

Hello,
Here are my answers.

Hi, I'm really concern about Alex.
Buna, sint cu adevarat ingrijorata de Alex.
I would like to know how is he doing and what the doctor said.
As dori sa stiu cum este si ce a spus doctorul.
I'm so sorry for the accident.
Imi pare foarte rau pentru accident.
I know he will soon get well.
Stiu ca in curand se va face bine.
Just please tell me how is he doing
Spuneti-mi va rog cum se simte
I really miss him.
Mi-e intr-adevar dor de el.


----------



## robbie_SWE

cosmin said:


> Hello,
> Here are my answers.
> 
> Hi, I'm really concern about Alex.
> Buna, sunt cu adevarat ingrijorata de Alex.
> I would like to know how is he doing and what the doctor said.
> As dori sa stiu cum este si ce a spus doctorul.
> I'm so sorry for the accident.
> Imi pare foarte rau pentru accident(ul).
> I know he will soon get well.
> Stiu ca in curand se va face bine.
> Just please tell me how is he doing
> Spuneti-mi va rog cum se simte
> I really miss him.
> Mi-e intr-adevar dor de el.


 
Just a minor correction (_sînt_ < _sunt_). 

I think that it should be "*accidentul*" and not just "_accident_". 

Hope it helped! 

 robbie


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> Just a minor correction (_sînt_ < _sunt_).
> 
> I think that it should be "*accidentul*" and not just "_accident_".
> 
> Hope it helped!
> 
> robbie




Robbie, accident is the correct form


----------



## JuDiTh18

thank you so much you guy 

and how do u say

My family and I are praying for Alex
and we know he will get well


----------



## OldAvatar

Eu şi familia mea ne rugăm pentru Alex. Suntem siguri că îşi va reveni.


----------



## robbie_SWE

CriHart said:


> Robbie, accident is the correct form


 
I see that now...sometimes the English translation over clouds my Romanian. 

robbie


----------



## CriHart

robbie_SWE said:


> I see that now...sometimes the English translation over clouds my Romanian.
> 
> robbie




nevertheless, with  three "mother languages"....you rule


----------



## Jaws

Hi, I'm really concern(ed) about Alex.

Just a minor correction to the original text.


----------



## JuDiTh18

Thank you for the correction Jaws,  my first language is spanish, I'm still learning english


----------



## Jaws

You're welcome JuDiTh18


----------

